# Detailing Station!



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Due to my ever increasing collection I needed somewhere to keep it all, It won't be big enough for lots of people on here but is fine for me as I only have 2 cars to look after. More bits to go in and I'm waiting on a label maker I bought on fleabay to label the bottles properly. Comments welcome,good and bad


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Tidy..


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Brilliant..! What was the unit originally? 

Love the IKEA plastic bag holder now being used for the MF cloths :thumb:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Very smart / well planned :thumb:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

yetizone said:


> Brilliant..! What was the unit originally?
> 
> Love the IKEA plastic bag holder now being used for the MF cloths :thumb:


what he said ? great idea


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

Great idea for hanging the trigger spray bottles! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

very good indeed :thumb:


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

looks just the thing:thumb: self build or did you modify an existing unit????
I want one!!!!


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Looking good! :thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

very nice i like that


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

very neat, I too like the Ikea bag holder idea, off to get one myself tomorrow!!:thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

That'll do nicely!! :thumb:


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

yetizone said:


> Brilliant..! What was the unit originally?
> 
> Love the IKEA plastic bag holder now being used for the MF cloths :thumb:


Eh, it was originally 2 8'x4' sheets of timber and a bag of screws:


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

That is superb! Nice job :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice bit of kit!!

Cracking collection too.

:thumb:


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

looks good, will also be picking up one of them bag holders for cloths


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

That is a fab unit for the detailing gear, looking good there matey.


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

nice n Neat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nice ...top marks:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

That's a great use of space & giving me ideas :speechles 
You need to change your original post though, I can't see how anyone could give a bad comment on it :thumb:


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

macmaw said:


> That's a great use of space & giving me ideas :speechles
> You need to change your original post though, I can't see how anyone could give a bad comment on it :thumb:


Thanks to everyone, I'm starting to think it is too small already:wall::wall:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

macmaw said:


> That's a great use of space & giving me ideas :speechles
> You need to change your original post though, *I can't see how anyone could give a bad comment on it* :thumb:


Really? well here comes one right now - I think it look rubbish tbh!

lol! I'm only joking, mate - just can't resist those comments when they're set up for me .

Seriously though that's very impressive indeed; well thought out and tidy. I like that a lot :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Viper said:


> Really? well here comes one right now - I think it look rubbish tbh!
> 
> *lol! I'm only joking, mate - just can't resist those comments when they're set up for me .*
> 
> Seriously though that's very impressive indeed; well thought out and tidy. I like that a lot :thumb:


yes - I can vouch for that!


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks ace!


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Excellent use of space


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

A cracking Detailing unit. It looks very Pro.

If I was you, I'd bling it up with a couple of 12volt downlights that operate via door openers (they sell them in ikea - very easy to install) to throw some light over your goodies.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

She might even let me bring my gear indooors if I get it to look like that :thumb: Well impressed


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Great set up mate, great idea the railing for the trigger bottles, out of interest where did you get the autoglym bottles from, and how much were they if you do not mind me asking?


----------



## fergies_army (Feb 11, 2010)

Love this, moving house next week so giving me inspiration!!!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome, looks great :thumb:


----------



## detailer mike (Mar 8, 2010)

tidy!!


----------



## bigmac161 (Dec 13, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

lpoolck said:


> Great set up mate, great idea the railing for the trigger bottles, out of interest where did you get the autoglym bottles from, and how much were they if you do not mind me asking?


I don't mind at all, I got them in a local motor factors near me,IIRC they were abot 3 quid each. I have had Tardis is one for ages and the sprayhead is still working perfectly btw


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

tommyzooom said:


> I don't mind at all, I got them in a local motor factors near me,IIRC they were abot 3 quid each. I have had Tardis is one for ages and the sprayhead is still working perfectly btw


Thanks for that, so they live up to being chemical resistant, may have to get me three or so, plus they look cool too :lol:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

That's a great idea mate!


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks fab!

Why is your tardis brown / black ? :S


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

scottgm said:


> Looks fab!
> 
> Why is your tardis brown / black ? :S


There is a thread about that here somewhere, A seller almost got into trouble for selling "Clear" Tardis!!!!

As it turns out Tardis *is *clear but if it sits in its (Metal) container for too long it rusts the inside slightly and turns slightly brown, doesn't affect its properties though

I got mine from a guy who bought a 25 litre drum ages ago!!!!


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Very nice. My tardis isnt brown though... its clear.


----------



## jonmac73 (Aug 1, 2008)

I think that looks well smart - great use of space


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

My Tardis isn't clear either, kind of a lager colour, never knew that about it!


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

tommyzooom said:


> There is a thread about that here somewhere, A seller almost got into trouble for selling "Clear" Tardis!!!!
> 
> As it turns out Tardis *is *clear but if it sits in its (Metal) container for too long it rusts the inside slightly and turns slightly brown, doesn't affect its properties though
> 
> I got mine from a guy who bought a 25 litre drum ages ago!!!!


Ahh i see.

Just wondered as mine is clear.


----------

